
Revision 2018 results - based2
http://www.pouet.net/party_results.php?which=1550&when=2018
======
based2
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=75803](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=75803)
Block One by Fairlight & cocoon

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp0t2jCMGZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp0t2jCMGZE)
One Of Those Days - Compoversion

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZrAYdzUzNE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZrAYdzUzNE)
fr-090: Let there be light by Farbrausch 2018 (PC 64k intro)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52mQzN439W4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52mQzN439W4)
We Come in Peace by Fairlight - Censor Design - Offence 2018 (C64 Demo)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXzXFbtOON8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXzXFbtOON8)
When Silence Dims The Stars Above by Conspiracy 2018 (PC 64k Intro)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgDMkwGk56Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgDMkwGk56Q)
Aurora by Excess

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKuXDB3H2mY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKuXDB3H2mY)
Revision 2018 - Sunday: PC Demo

